# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  شروع کار با MongoDB

## مبین رنجبر

این اولین تاپیک از مجموعه تاپیک های آموزش های عملی پایگاه های داده ای NoSQL است.در اولین تاپیک به پایگاه داده MongoDB از شرکت 10gen پرداخته میشود.برای معرفی با این پایگاه داده می توانید به تاپیک مربوطه مراجعه فرمایید.

*بخش اول : اجرای سریع محیط کار MongoDB*

برای شروع کار با MongoDB می بایست بسته فشرده شده مناسب برای معماری و نوع سیستم عامل خود از آدرس http://www.mongodb.org/downloads دریافت و استخراج کنید.

در پوشه بسته دریافت شده یک پوشه به نام Bin و 3 عدد فایل متنی یافت میشود که اصلی ترین بخش کار با MongoDB همان پوشه Bin است.فایل متنی هم حاوی لایسنس ها و چگونگی استفاده از این پایگاه داده می باشد.

در فولدر bin فایل های اجرایی تحت کنسولی یافت میشود که اصلی ترین و مهم ترین فایل ها فایل سرور به نام Mongod و فایل سرویس گیرنده به نام Mongo است.

برای اجرای سرور mongoDB کافی است در کنسول و یا ترمینال دستور زیر پس از تغییر مسیر به پوشه Bin را وارد نمایید :

mongod

و پس از آن یک ترمینال و یا کنسول دیگر باز کرده و بار دیگر به همان مسیر رفته و این بار دستور زیر را وارد نمایید :

mongo

اگر با موفقیت مراحل را انجام داده باشید عبارت زیر را مشاهده میکنید :


MongoDB shell version: 2.4.0
connecting to: test
>

تبریک میگویم.محیط کار با MongoDB آماده است.

----------


## Amir-Shabani

چگونگی نصب مونگو دی بی بر روی سیستم عامل ویندوز

----------

